# Suggest Ideal Speedlite Accessory Kit for 600EX-RT units etc.



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 16, 2014)

OK, a while back I was unfortunate enough to find a new 600EX-RT for about $330. As everyone knows, if you find a killer deal on something like the 600EX-RT, all it is going to do is make you start looking for a few more.  And lo and behold, I was again plagued with another good deal last week for $419 each. So I bought two more. Then I got the Yonghuo YN-E3-RT wireless transmitter on Amazon for $89 and some StoFen Diffusers.

Now this isn't the first Speedlite I've ever owned. In fact, the various Speedlites I already have work great. (430EX, 580EX and 580EX-II, along with a 270EX-II and some SunPak RD-2000 flashes which are what I use most.)

So I don't really know what to do with the 600EX-RT Speedlites. I guess I can use them to prop up an uneven table or (once I get the Sto-Fen diffusers I ordered) I could use them as back scratchers. Paper weights? Door stops? They're not quite big enough to make good wheel chocks. I mean, what are they really good for anyway? And what does the RT mean? Real Tough? Radioactive Terminator? Real Time? Romeo Tango?

Regardless, since I'm stuck with these cotton-pickin' things, I guess I should see what everyone else here would do if they were in the same situation and had to deal with this problem. Assuming you owned a good body like the 5D3, etc what would you buy to utilize these babies fully? Most of my shooting is for journalistic/event stuff. Then I shoot ceremonies in a church sanctuary. But I'd like to also work at improving skills on smaller portrait settings that could be portable.

So seriously, I don't want to spend a ton of money at this point, just get a few essentials that would give best bang for buck to add versatility and usefulness. Like for instance, if I want to shoot a small family group portrait shot, etc in a portable way. I've got a good friend out of town that will have an informal wedding soon and I could shoot a few shots with him and his bride. Or shoot someone in daylight shade from a distance with the 70-200 and have some fill light out of frame. Stuff like that. I'm thinking perhaps a simple background setup, a couple stands/modifiers, portable little stands/clamps for outdoors or other goodies.

I thought subject this might make a good thread for everyone to share things that have paid off for them using speedlites in various situations. Thanks in advance! (OK, David Hobby and Joe McNally, time to stop just lurking out there and start actually posting something! Come on, you know you want to!!)

Rusty


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes, I feel bad for you, you poor sop. 

Here are a few things to consider... 









Actually, I have to reshoot those pics, as I've added a MAnfrotto Combi Boom (which is a great stand that converst to a boom), a few more of those orange weights, some more Honl snoots/gobos, another couple of muslin backdrops and some white paper.


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Actually, I have to reshoot those pics, as I've added a MAnfrotto Combi Boom (which is a great stand that converst to a boom), .......


----------



## Random Orbits (Dec 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Yes, I feel bad for you, you poor sop.
> 
> Here are a few things to consider...
> 
> ...



+1. You might start with a few lightstands and a softbox or two, but will find yourself with much more as time progresses. I started with a few Monfotto 1052 BAC stands, 026 swivel adapter and added the softboxes. That works pretty well, but you will add more as your try to light different situations. I've since added other pieces, and I have plan on getting the combi boom next and another flash next.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 16, 2014)

"So I don't really know what to do with the 600EX-RT Speedlites"

Wow, that is some bad case of GAS you got there.

Buying photographic equipment and then trying to figure out what to do with it. ;D

You need help, my friend. ;D ;D


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 16, 2014)

I just assumed that the RT stood for Radio Transmitter, but now that you mention it, Radioactive Terminator makes far more sense.

After all, in both The Terminator and Terminator: Salvation there was a model 600 terminator.

Canon is Cyberdyne Systems!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 16, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> "So I don't really know what to do with the 600EX-RT Speedlites"
> 
> Wow, that is some bad case of GAS you got there.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm sure I'm not the first one to jump on a good deal and then try to decide if I should have in the first place. 

Seriously, as much as I jest, I've tinkered and messed with my speedlites off and on for years. I found a good deal on some TT5 Pocket Wizard remote triggers a few years ago and bought them, only to discover that they sort of sucked off and on. I would practice, plan and then take everything to a small informal portrait shoot and then they would only work intermittently. I'd fall back to the good old Canon IR remote system that does indeed "just work". So I sold them after they sat for quite a while. My hope is, after all the stuff I've read over the past year about how the 600EX-RT flashes "just work", that I can be more productive this time. I've borrowed stuff off and on and while I don't feel like a total noob with off camera flash, I'm not a polished veteran either. There's only so much time in the day and I've been pretty busy over the last few years.

What I'm shooting for now is a decent, efficient set of items that can be easily packed and carried, then set up for a quick portrait shoot with good results. If I wanted to carry around a whole studio, I'd just buy 3 Alien Bees strobes, stands and softboxes and I'd be set. I'm wondering if there is something that would work almost as well but be used with the 600EX-RT Speedlites.

Extra points if there are Rainbow Unicorns running all around the photo shoot when I'm finished! ;D


----------



## NancyP (Dec 16, 2014)

First off, sell some of those older flashes to me at a bargain price!
I have one 580 EXII and am learning to use it, next up would be adding a second flash to it. 
How many times do you use more than 3 flashes? Do you use ganged flashes?

Equipment: Get some stands and clamps. Get a softbox or umbrella or both. Get or make some flags. Get or make a snoot or grid.

My minimal kit consists of the 580 EX II , a nano stand, a swivel and cold shoe, one each 3' and 33' TTL cords, StoFen diffuser, color correction gels and holding strap, large Rogue Flash-Bender flag/white reflector/snoot (when curled up)/crude mini-softbox (when a diffuser panel is attached). Also part of the kit would be the 60D pop-up flash as commander of off-camera slaved 580.

Book: Syl Arena's Speedliter's handbook. It doesn't address the 600 EX RT, but does cover lots of basics about operation, equipment, techniques.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 16, 2014)

NancyP said:


> How many times do you use more than 3 flashes? Do you use ganged flashes?



I was thinking of lining up all the flashes together or hiding them all around an area and remote triggering them off of each other as unsuspecting folks walk by. I could probably make a whole book out of the surprised and freaked out face shots I would get. Esp when there isn't any actual paparazzi in sight. ;D

Oh, and I'm very pleased and satisfied with my older Canon flashes. They've always worked great and have been very reliable.


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 16, 2014)

I used to own five 600EX-RT(due to Adorama deal). I only used it one time. I'm now down to 3units(sold 2, made little money out of it ;D).

I recently used 3units to photograph my kids as x-mas cards for family members. For my needs, 3 units are more than enough. The Canon ST-E3-RT Speedlite Transmitter works very well.

RLPhoto might have good suggestions how to use them


----------



## JonAustin (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm sure this is a joke, but if you really don't know what to do with them, I'll buy one of them from you (sans the Sto-Fen).


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 16, 2014)

JonAustin said:


> I'm sure this is a joke, but if you really don't know what to do with them, I'll buy one of them from you (sans the Sto-Fen).



Yep, I'm being a bit silly. I'm honestly looking for ways to best optimize them. There's the conventional wisdom and then there's little tidbits learned from experience. You know, after you've purchased half the store you look at the whole pile and figure you only use 30% of it most of the time. I'm looking for what folks have learned and that 30% they use more than everything else.


----------



## MonkeyB (Dec 16, 2014)

i really wanted to try out the chimera octa beauty dishes with speed lights, but went with einstein system instead.

with 3 of them, sounds like you have key, fill, and hair/kicker all set to go!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 16, 2014)

MonkeyB said:


> i really wanted to try out the chimera octa beauty dishes with speed lights, but went with einstein system instead.
> 
> with 3 of them, sounds like you have key, fill, and hair/kicker all set to go!



Yeah, I figured 3 should be sufficient for most stuff. And I always get some great shots when I _kick_ them just as I fire the shutter! ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 16, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> JonAustin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure this is a joke, but if you really don't know what to do with them, I'll buy one of them from you (sans the Sto-Fen).
> ...



This: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/45189-REG/Rosco_950SBLUX0103_Roscolux_Swatchbook.html

And this: http://neilvn.com/tangents/about/black-foamie-thing/ from here http://www.michaels.com/creatology-foam-sheet-12x18/M10597609.html

And this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/812180-REG/General_Brand_001UPCG155MBLA_Gereral_Brands_Pro_Gaffer_s.html

And this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?N=10349147&InitialSearch=yes&sts=pi

An this: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/707213-REG/ExpoImaging_ROGUERELG_Rogue_FlashBender_Large_Positionable.html

And this: 

I would buy them all again tomorrow.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 16, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > JonAustin said:
> ...



Wow, *pbd*! I think maybe you and I are two of a kind! I actually own all of that with the exception of the BFT which I am going to make in the next day or two. And now I'm super curious to know what the last link might be, it appears that you forgot to insert it. I'm a big fan of ILMs, Improvised Light Modifiers. Cheap and easy to recreate in a pinch. I really liked the video, it gives a lot of good info. The girl is pretty easy on the eyes as well.

And I think (before anyone says it) that eneloop batteries are the absolute best thing for speedlites.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 16, 2014)

Nice thought - black foam at Michaels - glue or tack on a hook/loop strip to one end, and you have a nice small weightless flag that attaches to a Honl-style hook/loop strap around the head.

You know what old flags were? 4" x 5" dark slides. There were always a million of these around old-time studios.

Just-a-snoot: household aluminum foil, or black "cinefoil" if you want light absorbing material

Novelty reflectors for macro shots: foil gift wrap in different colors.


----------



## Spiros Zaharakis (Dec 27, 2014)

BFT is by far the best accessory for on camera flash and the best VFM.
Rogue Flash bender can do the same job and also serve as a larger light surface if you have no other choice than shoot with direct flash.
For off camera flash I really like the octagonal Westcott Apollo (or any similar umbrella softbox). It gives very soft light, with great direction control if you use the available grid, it is quite resistant to wind, protects the flash if the wind blow the stand off, packs small and assembles quick being an umbrella.


----------

